# Mac OS 9



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2000)

Etes vous passé à Mac OS 9 ? Quelles sont vos premières impressions ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2000)

J'ai partitionné mon G4 avec un disque MacOS 8.6 et un MacOS 9. Etant seul utilisateur, j'ai viré le multi-utilisateur.
Je ne vous cacherez pas que j'utilise plus souvent MacOS 8.6. J'aime bien comprendre ce que j'utilise et dans OS9 y a des trucs qui m'échappent (je ne sait pas encore lesquels parce qu'ils m'échappent justement).
Contrairement à tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur le web, j'ai installé MacOS9 (la totale) sur mon Performa 5200. Ne riez pas pour DreamWeaver et Flash çà le fait presque.
Croyez-moi, aucun problème depuis l'installation il y a un mois : et ce malgré des logiciels pas encore "mis à jour".
Dès que j'ai du neuf, j'en ferai part, promis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Je ne dépenserai sûrement pas 750 balles pour acheter Sherlock 2 : en effet c'est la seule principale innovation (et encore) de cet OS puisque l'interface multi-utilisateur et son gadget de reconnaissance vocale ne m'interesse pas. Pour moi, c'est un OS 8.7, pas plus, donc normalement une MàJ gratuite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Après avoir installé OS 9 sur un iBook et un 7500 upgradé en G3 300 depuis début novembre, je n'ai pas eu de problèmes majeurs avec cette nouvelle version du système.

Les plantages sont très très rares depuis que je suis passé au système 9. Bien moins que sur 8.6.

Je ne saurais trop vous recommander de faire une "Clean Install" de votre nouveau système, et de mettre à jour vos TdB et extensions non-Apple afin de limiter les conflits, très nombreux (grosse liste sur VersionTracker à ce sujet : http://www.versiontracker.com/systems/system9.shtml). 

Les nouvelles fonctions que j'utilise le plus sont Sherlock II, le Trousseau (très pratique pour les accès réseaux et le net en général), l'explorateur réseau, ainsi que Quicktime 4.

Par contre j'ai renoncé à utiliser la fonction "Utilisateurs Multiples" car elle avait tendance à ralentir considérablement le démarrage des machines (surtout lors de l'activation du partage de fichiers). 

Je n'ai pas essayé le Partage de Fichiers via Internet (étant donné mon petit modem 56K !) mais cette fonction me semble prométeuse et très alléchante !

Cependant, j'aurais aimé qu'Apple nous fasse profiter, tout comme ses clients américains, du système de Mises à Jour Automatiques (oui, c'est même indiqué au pluriel sur la boite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et du protocole nécessaire à l'accès ADSL aussi... Peut-être du neuf à venir avec la mise à jour 9.0.1 ?...

Pour conclure, je dirais que Mac OS 9 est un peu plus qu'une simple mise à jour de Mac OS 8.6. C'est vrai qu'il ne comporte pas autant de nouveautés que les systèmes 8.5 ou 8, mais il apporte d'avantage de stabilité, tout en nous rapprochant encore de Mac OS X.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Il faut bien dire que MacOS 9 n'est pas seulement une mise à jour de Sherlock.
Même s'il ne mérite que le titre de MacOS 8.7, il ne faut pas oublier que de nombreux logiciels comme ColorSync ont subit une mise à jour plus ou moins importante.
Le Multi-utilisateur n'est pas qu'un gadget mais cache un immense iceberg.
Greg a raison : armé de tous les rectitficatifs adéquat, il faut passer à MacOS 9, surtout dans un envirronnement professionnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Il faut bien dire que MacOS 9 n'est pas seulement une mise à jour de Sherlock.
Même s'il ne mérite que le titre de MacOS 8.7, il ne faut pas oublier que de nombreux logiciels comme ColorSync ont subit une mise à jour plus ou moins importante.
Le Multi-utilisateur n'est pas qu'un gadget mais cache un immense iceberg.
Greg a raison : armé de tous les rectitficatifs adéquat, il faut passer à MacOS 9, surtout dans un envirronnement professionnel.

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Je suis plutot d'accord avec ceux qui pense que MacOs 9 est un 8.7.
8.9 serait plus approprié.
Je suis en particulier déçu par le coté multi-utilisateur. Si le verrouillage de telle ou telle application est un plus par rapport à ce que j'endure avec NT, le reste est inutilisable dans le domaine de l'éducation, car on ne peut deverouiller tel ou tel repertoire. C'est tout ou rien !
Sans parler de l'obligation de recopier les préférences manuellement pour certains soft, ou le problème des fichiers de travail crée par certaines applis (archicad) qui ne peuvent fonctionner sur un repertoire verrouillé - idem avec NT. Il y a un manque de souplesse important.
Sinon question stabilité j'ai plus de plantages qu'avec MacOS 8.6 qui lui ne plantait jamais.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester le partage en IP, mais cela semble sympa.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Franchement on peut toujours discuter du prix, de l'importance de mise à jour, du nom, mais j'estime que MacOs 9 fonctionne tres bien et je le conseille à tout le monde.
J'utilise beaucoup de logiciels, et par exemple Cubase VST qui est habituellement tres sensible à une mise à jour système, fonctionne parfaitement.Les logiciels graphiques aussi.
Je n'utilise pas encore de mode multi utiisateurs car ma fille est trop petite, mais je peux vous dire que ds l'école d'art ou je travaille (35 macs) nous avons accueilli cette nouveauté avec un réel bonheur. Fini les documents sauvegardés ds le dossier système, et autres petites choses...
Ensuite, vu que ma machine est un power book, je peux utiliser la fonction multi utilisateurs pour laisser travailler ponctuellement quelqu'un sur ma machine, sans prendre trop de risques...
Le trousseau de clés est relativement pratique, et je me permet mm d'utiliser les iTools avec un disque sur le bureau, avec un modem 33600...
J'utilise mon powerbook environ 10 heures par jour, 7 jours sur 7, et il plante environ 1 fois par mois depuis mac os 9.
Je précise que quand je fais une mise à jour du système, j'en profite pour formater mon disque, installer un système propre, et réinstaller tout le reste.
Ca me prend 1 journée, voire plus, mais c'est le meilleur moyen à mon avis d'avoir le moins de problèmes.
Voilà... à bientot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Pour moi, MacOS 9 est souvent synonyme de gèle. J'ai aussi divers bugs sur mon PB G3 Lombard. Notamment avec l'USB et PalmDesktop. Si l'USB est branché lors de la mise en veille, impossible de rallumer l'ordinateur. Il déconnecte le clavier ?!?! donc même un reset est impossible. Donc on enlève la batterie et la prise secteur. Génial.

Malgé cette instabilité, MacOS 9 reste plaisant à utiliser.

NOB


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Pour moi, MacOS 9 est souvent synonyme de gèle. J'ai aussi divers bugs sur mon PB G3 Lombard. Notamment avec l'USB et PalmDesktop. Si l'USB est branché lors de la mise en veille, impossible de rallumer l'ordinateur. Il déconnecte le clavier ?!?! donc même un reset est impossible. Donc on enlève la batterie et la prise secteur. Génial.

Malgé cette instabilité, MacOS 9 reste plaisant à utiliser.

NOB


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2000)

Je viens d'installer MacOS 9 sur mon G3 233 DT. Le tableau de bord Frappe Clavier refuse de m'afficher le bouton accedant à la personnalisation des touches de fonctions. Je précise que j'ai un clavier étendu ApplDesign avec touches de fonctions.
Je ne sais pas comment activer cette fonction.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2000)

Il me semble que les touches de fonction ne sont uniquement configurables que sur les iBook. (et peut-être sur les nouveaux iMac, ca je sais pas)

En tous cas, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de telles fonctions avec un clavier étendu ADB (à part avec QuickKeys; + d'infos à http://www.cesoft.com/updates.html)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2000)

AVEZ VOUS ENTENDU PARLER DE CARBON ?
MacOS 9 prépare à MacOS X. 
Vous ne verez pas de grands changements à l'extèrieur mais en fait les changements sont à l'interieur du système. Noyau réecrit, modifié, pret pour MacOS X, carbonnisé,... bref MacOS 9 mérite bien son nom, mérite bien 800 frs, tout simplement parce qu'il sera le seul à faire tourner nos anciennes applications sous MacOS X.
Bref un passage obligé pour Apple ET pour nous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2000)

A la maison, Mac OS 9 sur mon Imac tout neuf Fraise. Avec les enfants, le multi-utilisateurs, c'est géant. Plus de dossiers à la corbeille ;-)
Au boulot, Mac OS 9. Plus stable que 8.6, le seul problème, je l'ai rencontré avec RealBasic qui n'accepte pas la mémoire virtuelle. Sinon, prévoir 128 Mo de mémoire. Mac OS 9 est gourmand...


----------



## bengilli (23 Juin 2000)

c'est assez marrant de lire ce vieux sujet après que OS 9 aie fait ses preuves... rien a ajouter sinon qu'avec du recul c'est l'OS le plus stable que j'ai utilisé, avec une utilisation très soutenue je m'en tire à un plantage par semaine.... ca me convient!

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2000)

Je trouve que le Tdb mise à jour logiciels (1.1.3) facilite vachement la  vie .


----------



## jack007 (17 Janvier 2009)

j'ai installé adium et mes contacts de msn , je les vois plus sous forme de liste

que ce qu'il faut faire pour voir ses contacts "d'amis ou famille" sous forme de liste, comme sur msn quoi ?


Ouvrir un topic dans le bon forum (Internet et réseau) pour y poser la question après avoir vérifié avec la recherche que la réponse n'y figure pas déjà !


----------

